# tires?



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i know theres lots of info on tires, but i have a dumb question,

how are dakota dafinty m/t's for plowing?

i need tires for one of my wranglers, and 1 maybe 2 of my k2500,

i want something practical and good looking, pondering on bfg a/t's or d.d. m/ts, but.. we get heavy snowfalls (18+in) 2 or 3 time a month and getting stuck cant be avoided, its not so much the drivers because alot of the other snow plow drivers get stuck like crazy also, but what im thinking is i had a wrangler with bfg m/ts and i usally could dig my way out having tires with paddles, compared to, blizzacks, general grabber a/t2, or goodyear wranglers, i would buy the m/ts in a heart beat but im worried about, plowing on the ice, or slippery packy snow, and daily driving

any and all help is needed, thanks!!

heres some pics of our 4ft snow storm last year, have more if you want to see them

































heres more pics posted by newzjunky:

http://deathby1000papercuts.com/2008/03/global-warming-12-feet-of-snow-hits-watertown-ny/


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

That is freaky


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

yea, people had to use there bedroom windows as their front door, it was even more scary for the people with the direct vent furnices and hot water heaters that vent from the side of there house


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I threw a set of the Dakota Definity MTs on my F250 SD- was a bit hesitant at first. Really great tire for the $$. Having run BFG MTs, among a lot of others through the years, the Definity runs quietier, and is seriously a very good value (especially the buy 3 get one free deal). Tried to get a set for my 94 YJ but they do not come in a 215/75/R15 (I think the smallest was 235/75/15) according to my local Pep Boys.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

MarineSniper;962434 said:


> I threw a set of the Dakota Definity MTs on my F250 SD- was a bit hesitant at first. Really great tire for the $$. Having run BFG MTs, among a lot of others through the years, the Definity runs quietier, and is seriously a very good value (especially the buy 3 get one free deal). Tried to get a set for my 94 YJ but they do not come in a 215/75/R15 (I think the smallest was 235/75/15) according to my local Pep Boys.


how many miles on them so far ? and how are they holding up ?

I have a set of bridgstone Dueler all trrain on my truck for the past 38k miles so far and they are pretty shot no clue what I am getting next either


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I have approx 7500 miles on them to date, look as good as the day I bought them.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you looked at the Goodyear Duratracs? I have heard good things about them. That will be my next set.


----------



## whillysfreak (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.quadratec.com/categories/jeep_tires/

http://www.4wd.com/categories.aspx?cid=25

http://www.tirerack.com/

I had Michelin AT's on my 91 wrangler with a 2 in lift and they were great i had great grip. I only Get michelin AT's or AT 2 now for my jeeps But 4wheel and quadratec have some nice tires.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/

Check out jeepforum alot of good info


----------



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

I put on Goodyear P235/75R15 which they did not recomend (had to go somewhere else) its a wider tire and I don't find it to be a problem on my 1999 Wrangler SE. Plows great with a lot of traction to spare and I don't need to make a lot of sharp turns and even if I do it has not caused a problem. Gp


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

why would you let that snow build up like that against the windows..
i'd be scared it would be on the floor..


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Holy **** and Thanks for sharing. From that link posted, this is the best:
"I have a feeling that Al Gore would get his ass
kicked around here".

Oh I almost forgot, I run BFG MT's and don't have any problems.


----------



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

yikes, that window pic is freaky


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

With no lift, I would go with a 31" tire. Unless you are going to be playing in the mud (so bad for your jeep unless you are diligent about cleaning the engine compartment often) or on jagged rocks, I would stick with an AT tire over an MT tire. AT tires are going to wear better and last longer...they will also produce less road noise and will cost you less to purchase.

An all around great AT tire is BF Goodrich AT. It is a fairly hard rubber, so you should get some great millage out of it, but the tread is aggressive enough that it looks nice and will perform well in most low level offroad scenarios.

If you have your mind set on a MT tire because they look cooler, then I would stay away from BR Goodrich. Their MT tire is very soft and you are not going to get very many miles out of them before they are balder than a new born baby. I've never been a fan of MT tires, so I can't tell you what a good brand is.

If you want a great all around tire that will get you decent millage, look aggressive and cool as hell, and is generally accepted as one of the best all around offroad tires on the market, then you should consider Goodyear MT/Rs.

Don't let the MT part fool you...this is NOT a mud tire. MT/R stands for "More Traction/Reinforced." This is a very high quality tire that has the right chemistry to last long on the pavement (keep them rotated ever 3000 miles and aired to proper pressure and you should get 25-30K out of them). The reinforced bit has to do with the sidewalls. Most AT/MT tires are going to have sidewalls that are 3-5 walls thick. The MT/Rs have sidewalls that are 6-8 walls thick, depending on which load rating you buy. If you live in an area that has lots of rocks and you offroad, these tires are very sticky on the rocks and will give you great traction.

As for the bigger "badder" looking tires - a general rule of thumb - The more aggressive the tread, the less life you will get out of them (think in terms of less than 12,000 miles/one year for some tires). The heavier and bigger the tire, the worse you gas millage gets (not to mention the potential to break an axle shaft/u-joint out on the trail).

My best advice - If you have the $$ to burn on Goodyear MT/R...do it.

If you are on a tighter budget, get a BF Goodrich AT.

If you need something even cheaper, check out Big O tires.

Any way you play it, go for 30-31" tires.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

truckboy;1050957 said:


> With no lift, I would go with a 31" tire. Unless you are going to be playing in the mud (so bad for your jeep unless you are diligent about cleaning the engine compartment often) or on jagged rocks, I would stick with an AT tire over an MT tire. AT tires are going to wear better and last longer...they will also produce less road noise and will cost you less to purchase.
> 
> An all around great AT tire is BF Goodrich AT. It is a fairly hard rubber, so you should get some great millage out of it, but the tread is aggressive enough that it looks nice and will perform well in most low level offroad scenarios.
> 
> ...


I must be old... you talk about "looking kool" but... no ware do you talk about TRACTION in SNOW

Maybe the M/T tire is softer to... get more traction on rocks when off roading.

Ive used many brands of M/T tires including the Moab edition A/T (Read that as softer tread compound than the the standard M/T) and NEVER got less than 21 K out of any of them.

Dunlop Radial Rover M/T Best tire
BFG Mudterain M/T ~
Interco TSL Worst tire

For snow traction Blizzak is the best I've used or seen.

(I can push a full 7 1/2 blade of wet snow up hill, that my buddy with an F250 with A/T tires cant drive up .)

I also found that the more sidewall belts you have the less the tire can conform to the terrain and the less traction you end up with.

I.E when I run Dunlop M/T I run ~ 12 psi when off roading, with the BFG's I had to go down to 8 PSI in order to get the same squish from the tire. And the interco I need to run ~6 PSI.


----------

